# Pine Island Sound Tarpon



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Got my first one of the season 
This one is 130lbs and jumped about a 150-160lber as well


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

lucky ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job with the fish and pic!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great shot!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Favorite fish! Especially on fly


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It was caught on a Penn Battle 5000 so a pretty good fight. About 45 minutes from hookup to landing. I will be going for em on fly in a couple of weeks!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

How do you like your battle? I heard they are super tough and priced well. Also, do you use braid or mono, if you use braid, how does the reel do with the braid?


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

It's a very light reel, the bail is really strong and for the money the reel is incredible. The way the spool is designed you don't need any backing so I have about 300yrds of 20lb braid that is great. It's really light and feels like a 200$ reel


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice job man. Gotta teach me how to do that. I've never caught one. That's my goal for this summer to catch my first tarpon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

> Nice job man. Gotta teach me how to do that. I've never caught one. That's my goal for this summer to catch my first tarpon.


X2 
I will be trying in May


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice fish ! , Cant wait to try for them on a fly here soon.


----------



## mikeshows (Mar 23, 2012)

good looking fish


----------

